# South Bend Shaper Questions



## CluelessNewB (Nov 1, 2013)

So I purchased an SB shaper a few weeks ago but I have been a bit busy with "pre-winter" work to get to spend much time with it.  I will try to get some pictures this weekend.  So far I have painted and done some minor modifications to the homemade stand that came with it.  I have also replaced the bearings in the motor. The actual machine seems to be in nice condition.  

This machine did not come with the original power switch.  From the pictures it looks like the original was a on-off push button but there is also a second toggle switch mounted below.  Is this for a light?  If yes where was the light mounted?  If not for a light what does it do?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Vincent (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Clueless,
  Yes that is the plug for the light. On the bottom of the on and off switch box you should also find a socket for a small 2 prong plug. It is actually a twist lock plug. The light was mounted in 2 different places. The first was on the sliding foot that adds support to the box table. The second is on the is on the side of the front casting near by wear the foot slides. This is on the late model shaper with the lube system.
  If you have the machine with the oil pump you want to check to make sure the oil is going where it is supposed to.
  If the machine is the one that you manually oil It would probably be a good idea to replace the felt on the sliding block.
  Another thing you want to check is that the shaper is running in the right direction. Both of the 2 small shaper that I have owned came to me running backwards. The way to tell is to have the side cover off with the shaper running the bull gear should be turning clock wise looking in the machine. 
  Keep the chips flying 
  Dave


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 3, 2013)

*Up and Running! Some pictures.*

Here are some pictures.  I also have some short bad video but I believe I need to do some format conversion to post it here.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 3, 2013)

*And some video*

Sorry about the lousy focus on the closeups.  This is the first time I ever shot video with the camera.  

The first video is cutting some sticky gooey aluminum.  This is the very first thing I tried cutting on the machine.  The hss bit is what came with the machine.  The second video using the same bit cutting some unknown scrap steel.  The finish on the steel is rather good.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 4, 2013)

Although the vidios dont work I get the idea, sweet machine!!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 4, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Although the vidios dont work I get the idea, sweet machine!!



Hmmm  works for me.  I tried on two machines Windows 7 and Windows Hate (8) using both Google Chrome and Internet Explorer.  You do need to click on the "shaper1.mp4" or "shaper2.mp4" text rather than the icon.  On Chrome for me it downloads the file and you need to click on the downloaded file to play, on IE it downloads and you click on the "Open" option.  It doesn't play directly in a window like Youtube.  The Videos are nothing really exciting that you probably haven't seen already in much better shaper videos on Youtube so you aren't missing much!


----------



## bedwards (Nov 19, 2013)

I didn't see a video, but that is a really nice machine.



bedwards


----------

